# How do you combat boredom?



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

I think this best fits here in off-topic, though please do correct me if I'm wrong. 

I tried working on some pieces of art, but at the moment my concentration is just ... blergh (for lack of a better word).
Music is giving me a headache, though I don't know why and I can't think of a new movie I haven't seen yet or want to see.
Suggestions are welcome, though.

So the question I want to ask today is the following: how you break out of boredom?
Even better if it's something unique, creative or unusual.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 10, 2012)

buy an electronic building kit
they tend to be pointless, but fun


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Apr 10, 2012)

God, Ive gotten into gardening so now anytime I get annoyed or bored I go dig in the yard and plant things. Feels good man. Should I have time to get bored on the weekend I check my freezer and if its low I go to ranchers and slaughter because it puts meat in my freezer and food on my table as well as helps out local ranchers who dont have a whole lot of money to spend to go to processors and have their meat done. Also tanning hides, that pretty much with gardening fills my boredom down time.

Boredom for me is no more \:3/


----------



## Viridis (Apr 10, 2012)

I slap boredom in the face by going out and shooting something.  There's a lot of open space and littered bottles around here.

Other than that, I spend time online, do homework, or build something.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 10, 2012)

I draw, practise singing, play games, gardening, or take a walk and just enjoy the forest, maybe pick up some pretty rocks I can use in my sculptures.

Thats it I guess.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 10, 2012)

I clean things that I put off cleaning when I wasn't bored.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Apr 10, 2012)

I start reading another research paper and fall asleep.

More likely, I clean my room until I feel like doing something else or until a friend saves me from my boredom.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2012)

Dumb flash games.

/highly productive person


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 10, 2012)

I listen to music (not recommended in your case). Read a book, Do some stuff that needs to be done, surf the interwebs for some stuff to do. Like posting in a forum or play videogames. Maybe even better chat with some random guys over the net. Another thing that comes to my mind would something you can do outside. The choice is yours


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> buy an electronic building kit
> they tend to be pointless, but fun



So, building a robot or the likes then? That should be fun. 
Though the lazy part of me would immediately try to create a functional robot to do boring chores. 



dinosaurdammit said:


> God, Ive gotten into gardening so now anytime I get annoyed or bored I go dig in the yard and plant things. Feels good man.



I can imagine! The only trouble is that I live in a house with a city-garden, so planting vegetables or anything like that is out of the question.
I should look into getting some colorful flowers to brighten up the drab place, though. :3



Onnes said:


> I clean things that I put off cleaning when I wasn't bored.





BouncyOtter said:


> I start reading another research paper and fall asleep.
> 
> More likely, I clean my room until I feel like doing something else or until a friend saves me from my boredom.



Cleaning is an option, though in my room I wouldn't know where to start. So many books everywhere. O.O
I should, though, since it's more or less and organised mess at the moment. 



Ad Hoc said:


> Dumb flash games.
> 
> /highly productive person



I usually do the same, though I haven't found any new, decent games. :'D


_Edit
_


Tarogar said:


> I listen to music (not recommended in your case). Read a book, Do some stuff that needs to be done, surf the interwebs for some stuff to do. Like posting in a forum or play videogames. Maybe even better chat with some random guys over the net. Another thing that comes to my mind would something you can do outside. The choice is yours



Currently I'm finishing up on university-deadlines that don't need to be met for another two weeks or so. 
It does feel great to have them done so early, but now there's a chance I might forget to submit them. :'D

As for books: I'm currently dredging through obligatory reading for Spanish Lit, but my concentration also went pretty fast. 
There's something extremely off-putting about having to look up every word in a sentence when you're reading. 

Going outside isn't much of an option, unfortunately. The Belgian weather strikes once again. 
The videogames-thing reminds me though: I completely forgot about Guild Wars' special event-weekend. Damn.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

I sink my boredom into games.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 10, 2012)

I masturbate furiously of course. It's the only way.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I sink my boredom into games.



May I ask which ones? C:



Spatel said:


> I masturbate furiously of course. It's the only way.



I see. Unfortunately I have not a single tissue in my house. Alas! :'D


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 10, 2012)

I mainly am around the house screaming random things, when I'm home alone, watch videos online and memebase. That or fap.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> May I ask which ones? C:


Of course.
Hunger games :V

Mostly Tribes Ascend now, but I do play more games. Steam's filled with 'em.


----------



## Cain (Apr 10, 2012)

I derped out and read this as "How do you do combat boredom?" and was going to post stuff about US Army shenanigans while at base in Iraq & Afghanistan. :c


----------



## Aetius (Apr 10, 2012)

Lots and lots of Shogun 2.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Of course.
> Hunger games :V
> 
> Mostly Tribes Ascend now, but I do play more games. Steam's filled with 'em.



How many people have you killed? Or am I talking to a dead tribute? D:

And ah, Steam. Their catalogue is amazing, but my wallet is anorexic. 
That being said: Tribes Ascent looks great, even though it's pretty rare for me to actually like a shooter. Usually the camera annoys the living shit out of me. :U




Jagged Edge said:


> I derped out and read this as "How do you do combat boredom?" and was going to post stuff about US Army shenanigans while at base in Iraq & Afghanistan. :c



Hopefully not the kind of shenanigans that got prison wardens fired? 
Since I do recall one particularly media-covered incident.



NerdyMunk said:


> I mainly am around the house screaming random things, when I'm home alone, watch videos online and memebase. That or fap.



I so wish I could do that right now, singing in the house and such.
Alas, my family came home early from vacation. It is what it is. c:


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 10, 2012)

dang it i wish i could help with your boredom but i am catched between playing poker for a chance (again) to win a trip for wsop 2012... but maybe i can multitask that too  if you are up to a game just tell me one and i tell you if it will work out or not


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> How many people have you killed? Or am I talking to a dead tribute? D:
> 
> And ah, Steam. Their catalogue is amazing, but my wallet is anorexic.
> That being said: Tribes Ascent looks great, even though it's pretty rare for me to actually like a shooter. Usually the camera annoys the living shit out of me. :U


Kill count 0. I can't do it. I just can't. I'll just injure 'em

My wallet likes this game, for it's free to play. And 95% of the stuff you can get without any real money purchases


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> dang it i wish i could help with your boredom but i am catched between playing poker for a chance (again) to win a trip for wsop 2012... but maybe i can multitask that too  if you are up to a game just tell me one and i tell you if it will work out or not



I tend to leave poker to the people who know how to play it. But thanks for the offer. 




Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Kill count 0. I can't do it. I just can't. I'll just injure 'em
> 
> My wallet likes this game, for it's free to play. And 95% of the stuff you can get without any real money purchases



Between you and me, I'd be killed as soon as I set foot in the arena. Hell, I'd probably trip on the platform and go boom.

A-ha. Maybe I should take my eyes of that shiny Skyrim-ad and actually look through the free catalogue then. 
Thanks for the tip! C:


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 10, 2012)

well i guess i was too fast on that one... videogames are included in that question  and there is still time to decide on a thing on my end


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Between you and me, I'd be killed as soon as I set foot in the arena. Hell, I'd probably trip on the platform and go boom.
> 
> A-ha. Maybe I should take my eyes of that shiny Skyrim-ad and actually look through the free catalogue then.
> Thanks for the tip! C:


I haven't even read the book or watched the movie. I'm just throwing words here xD

Tribes ain't Steam game, mind you. It's open beta now and it's accepting anyone
I can send you a DL link if ye want


----------



## Ad Hoc (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I usually do the same, though I haven't found any new, decent games. :'D


I'm working my way through Kingdom Rush right now. It's fun if you like tower defense games.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> well i guess i was too fast on that one... videogames are included in that question  and there is still time to decide on a thing on my end



I'm usually on GW if Im not lurking on the internet, so you can always add me there? 
My main is Arkadia Songhkar, necromancer. c: 



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I haven't even read the book or watched the movie. I'm just throwing words here xD
> 
> Tribes ain't Steam game, mind you. It's open beta now and it's accepting anyone
> I can send you a DL link if ye want



Oooh, I see. My derp. 

A DL-link would be nice, though I might have to wait until the end of the month to download it.
My brother is an avid video-Skyper and I'd rather not run into the DL-limit again. :U



Ad Hoc said:


> I'm working my way through Kingdom Rush right now. It's fun if you like tower defense games.



Looking it up right now.
My usual go-to is Pandemic, though Madagascar is hard as hell to infect.


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> A DL-link would be nice, though I might have to wait until the end of the month to download it.
> My brother is an avid video-Skyper and I'd rather not run into the DL-limit again. :U


https://account.hirezstudios.com/tribesascend/ 
that one should work out


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Tarogar said:


> https://account.hirezstudios.com/tribesascend/
> that one should work out



Cheers! c:


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 10, 2012)

no problem. and maybe the boredom is gone by now too


----------



## Tango (Apr 10, 2012)

By either writing, Skyrim, or taking psychedelic mushrooms.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 10, 2012)

Play games, wander around the house doing nothing, doodle, eat, fap.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Cheers! c:


Or you could follow this and while doing so help me get some gold  without really even doing anything.
It's a refer a friend program or something.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> By either writing, Skyrim, or taking psychedelic mushrooms.



Writing is something I don't often venture in, if only not to bore people with my drabbles and sub-par works. 
As for Skyrim: do want, but my wallet says NO. :U

And, unfortunately, fungi make me puke / I'm not a drug-user unless you can count caffeine.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 10, 2012)

Internet, lots of Internet.


----------



## Tango (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> And, unfortunately, fungi make me puke / I'm not a drug-user unless you can count caffeine.


 
Just because you don't like us fungi doesn't mean we don't like you.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Internet, lots of Internet.



This usually only works if someone is online or if the forums I lurk / post on are updated regularly. :U



Tango_D said:


> Just because you don't like us fungi doesn't mean we don't like you.



It's not that I outright hate fungi, though. I just don't like how they taste. 
Which is odd, since apparently when I was young I would wolf down champignon mushrooms like no other.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> This usually only works if someone is online or if the forums I lurk / post on are updated regularly. :U
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/b/ :V


----------



## Tarogar (Apr 10, 2012)

that internet thingie seems to work out quite well right now


----------



## Tango (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> It's not that I outright hate fungi, though. I just don't like how they taste.
> Which is odd, since apparently when I was young I would wolf down champignon mushrooms like no other.



That's because you haven't had the -right- kind of fungi yet. The happy kind (which happens to also be my new 'fursona') might taste bad but after 15 to 30 minutes you won't give a damn!


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> /b/ :V



How did you know I lurk there? :U
/hides



Tarogar said:


> that internet thingie seems to work out quite well right now



It is, which is why I'm glad I started the thread. c:



Tango_D said:


> That's because you haven't had the -right- kind of fungi yet. The happy kind (which happens to also be my new 'fursona') might taste bad but after 15 to 30 minutes you won't give a damn!



Unfortunately I'm not a big fan of drugs. Sorry, it's nothing personal. D:
But look at it this way: all the more for you to have happy times with!


----------



## Tango (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Unfortunately I'm not a big fan of drugs. Sorry, it's nothing personal. D:
> But look at it this way: all the more for you to have happy times with!



But sharing is caring! :V


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Apr 10, 2012)

Me, personally? A combination of recreational drug use and wanking it.



Ansitru said:


> I see. Unfortunately I have not a single tissue in my house. Alas! :'D


Just don't clean up.
Come on.
Don't be a punk.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> But sharing is caring! :V


who knows, you might end up in a different place for the night! What an adventure!


----------



## Lobar (Apr 10, 2012)

I come here, or I go out on various blogs to keep up with political developments.  Or if I have just a few minutes to kill and I don't want to get sucked into anything I play a couple rounds of psychotically high-speed Japanese Tetris.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> But sharing is caring! :V



And I will share all of my mushrooms with you. Every single one of them. :'D



DevistatedDrone said:


> Me, personally? A combination of recreational drug use and wanking it.
> 
> Just don't clean up.
> Come on.
> Don't be a punk.



Err, yeah. No. Cleanliness > dump-for-a-room, kthnx. :U


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 10, 2012)

smoke a little some thing and watch a bad move lol.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

S.L.p said:


> smoke a little some thing and watch a bad move lol.



Unfortunately I'm not a drug-user. I suppose I could label myself straight-edge, but I don't see the point in it. :U
However, do you have suggestions for said bad movies? 
Mindless entertainment can't do (much) harm.  c:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Unfortunately I'm not a drug-user. I suppose I could label myself straight-edge, but I don't see the point in it. :U
> However, do you have suggestions for said bad movies?
> Mindless entertainment can't do (much) harm.  c:


Bad movies?
Earthquake
Machete
titanic :V...


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 10, 2012)

Look up new guitar tabs. Play minecraft. Roam fora. And that's pretty much it.


----------



## S.L.p (Apr 10, 2012)

_Discussion of illegal activity is not permitted. -C _


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 10, 2012)

Get a job


----------



## Spatel (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I see. Unfortunately I have not a single tissue in my house. Alas! :'D



You're a ladyfemale. You don't need tissues. Unless you're a dude with a lady avatar, in which case just swallow that shit man. No problem.


----------



## Sar (Apr 10, 2012)

A fun thing to do is to make a few random abstract lines on a piece of paper and draw what you imagine in it.
Or bideo games.


Spatel said:


> You're a ladyfemale. You don't need tissues. Unless you're a dude with a lady avatar, in which case just swallow that shit man. No problem.



TMI.
D=


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Get a job



University-student on a break, does that count? 



Spatel said:


> You're a ladyfemale. You don't need tissues. Unless you're a dude with a lady avatar, in which case just swallow that shit man. No problem.



I'm a female, yes. And that was just ... TMI. :U



Sarukai said:


> A fun thing to do is to make a few random abstract lines on a piece of paper and draw what you imagine in it.



I've never tried that before, but it does sound like fun. Plus it seems like a great way to get out of an art block.


----------



## Sar (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I've never tried that before, but it does sound like fun. Plus it seems like a great way to get out of an art block.


Its a great way to exercise your imagination. =D


----------



## Spatel (Apr 10, 2012)

psh, if you can't even joke about bodily fluids you're _lightweights
_
practicing drawing though is a good serious-answer and I agree with that


----------



## Corto (Apr 10, 2012)

Spatel said:


> psh, if you can't even joke about bodily fluids you're _lightweights_


Hey man, don't sweat it.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Spatel said:


> psh, if you can't even joke about bodily fluids you're _lightweights
> _
> practicing drawing though is a good serious-answer and I agree with that



I've lived through "kittens" on ED, so I can handle a joke.
That doesn't mean I can't call it as I see it, now does it.


----------



## Sar (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I've lived through "kittens" on ED, so I can handle a joke.
> That doesn't mean I can't call it as I see it, now does it.


If you think its a joke its a joke to you.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 10, 2012)

Corto said:


> Hey man, don't sweat it.



now you're just milking it for all it's worth


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

I sew until my fingers bleed, then I get a thimble and some band-aids and sew some more.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Aldino said:


> I sew until my fingers bleed, then I get a thimble and some band-aids and sew some more.



I think I still have cross-stitch kits lying around here. Hrm, might as well make some use of them. 
Thanks for the tip! c:


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 10, 2012)

I make threads asking how other people combat boredom.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 10, 2012)

No, no! You have to do real sewing, not that cross stitch or crotcheting. Real sewing is much more entertaining and rewarding eventually. Plus who knows, maybe you could make yourself some kitty ears or other furry apparel if your into that sort of thing.
I mostly sew with Electroluminescent wire.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> I make threads asking how other people combat boredom.



I see what you did there. :V



Aldino said:


> No, no! You have to do real sewing, not that cross stitch or crotcheting. Real sewing is much more entertaining and rewarding eventually. Plus who knows, maybe you could make yourself some kitty ears or other furry apparel if your into that sort of thing.
> I mostly sew with Electroluminescent wire.



Oh, I do that too. Mostly headbands and lolita-accessories, though.
The trouble is finding "blank" headbands by a supplier in my neighborhood.
I suppose I should see what I still have in my stash fabric-wise. I might be able to get something nifty out of it, though I think I only have fleece left at the moment.


----------



## shteev (Apr 10, 2012)

Tumblr.

God that shit's addicting.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

shteev said:


> Tumblr.
> 
> God that shit's addicting.



I know. What is this "life" you speak of? :'D


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 10, 2012)

pick up pool, it's like...the laziest sport...


----------



## Kodyack (Apr 10, 2012)

I look at my signature.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> I've lived through "kittens" on ED



Why did I search for that. Why ;__;


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Why did I search for that. Why ;__;



Would you like some eye-bleach with that? :'D


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 10, 2012)

Working on my anthro-art. I just love to draw anything and everything that comes into my bright, adolescent mind and put it down on paper. Hell, I've sunk hours and hours into just drawing random shit, that I'm considering covering my entire room in them.

Also, I like to listen to music while I do it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 10, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Why did I search for that. Why ;__;





Ansitru said:


> Would you like some eye-bleach with that? :'D



I really wanna look now, but I am eating dinner. :C

(A baguette stuffed with bacon and fries)


----------



## Tybis (Apr 10, 2012)

Invite friends over, play video games while having a wonky running commentary with them.


----------



## PapayaShark (Apr 10, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I really wanna look now, but I am eating dinner. :C
> 
> (A baguette stuffed with bacon and fries)



Blargelarg do it. But prepare for eye-rape.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 10, 2012)

Lets see usually when I am bored I talk to my friends IM, when there is no one to talk to I read books, when there is no books I watch tv, when there is no tv I take a nap, when I cant take a nap I fap.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Blargelarg do it. But prepare for eye-rape.





Gibby said:


> I really wanna look now, but I am eating dinner. :C
> 
> (A baguette stuffed with bacon and fries)



Don't do it until you're certain you won't puke when seeing it. :U


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 10, 2012)

Garry's Mod. Nuff said.

Or try meditating. That really helps me if relax and calm down if I'm anxious/bored.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Don't do it until you're certain you won't puke when seeing it. :U





PapayaShark said:


> Blargelarg do it. But prepare for eye-rape.



I looked. *shrug*

The only thing that surprised me was the sound effect. :[


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 10, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> I fap.



What are you thinking about while you masturbate


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Apr 10, 2012)

I read a book. It always kills lots of time and gives me something to concentrate on.


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Apr 10, 2012)

I combat bordem with the finest tools. An matchbook, and lighter fluid. SAFETY AND FINGERS ARE FOR LOSERS! i love spelling my name in lighter fluid then lighting it on fire.  its hours of fun and burning.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 10, 2012)

Listening to music more actively. 
Going to the gym
Video games drain my soul
Jogging in the neighborhood

Having a full time job kills me.

Other than that, I get pierced, and think of tattoo Ideas I need to get on me already...


----------



## Ames (Apr 10, 2012)

Vidya

4chan

car stuff


----------



## Xeno (Apr 10, 2012)

Video games, music, sometimes fapping

Edit: Oh and I also listen to creepy pastas, some actually manage to scare me.


----------



## Sar (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't have a boredom thread without fapping.
It's like bones on a skeleton.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 10, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> What are you thinking about while you masturbate



Why did you need to ask that? o.0 Is it any of your business?


----------



## JArt. (Apr 10, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Why did you need to ask that? o.0 Is it any of your business?



He's a furry, what he faps to is pretty obvious. :V


----------



## LemonJayde (Apr 10, 2012)

What any furry does when they're bored.

Fantasize about making love to your dog, obviously :v

But seriously, I draw and ask myself why guys don't like me and come up with theories. #1 is that I'm a fucking furry.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 10, 2012)

Ruby Dragon said:


> I read a book. It always kills lots of time and gives me something to concentrate on.



Currently I'm dredging through obligatory Spanish reading. It's not as much fun as the professor made it out to be, I've been lied to. :U



LemonJayde said:


> What any furry does when they're bored.
> 
> Fantasize about making love to your dog, obviously :v
> 
> But seriously, I draw and ask myself why guys don't like me and come up with theories. #1 is that I'm a fucking furry.



That sounds .. pessimistic. D:


----------



## Randolph (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> how you break out of boredom?


music
vidya
masturbation

I thought these three were standard for every conscious creature in the universe.

Also eating's fun when you have a high metabolism.


----------



## LemonJayde (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> That sounds .. pessimistic. D:



Oh indeed ._.

Haha just joshing ya mate I dont give a shit <


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 10, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Why did you need to ask that? o.0 Is it any of your business?



You brought it up, don't be a prude.



Randolph said:


> masturbation



Come on



Mike the fox said:


> sometimes fapping



Give me some details to go on, here, I've had the chubs all night. >:


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 10, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> You brought it up, don't be a prude.



So did other people but do you see them telling you or everyone else what goes through their minds when they fap? No because we have some common decency.


----------



## Xeno (Apr 10, 2012)

Ansitru said:


> Don't do it until you're certain you won't puke when seeing it. :U


What has been seen.....Cannot be unseen :c


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 10, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> So did other people but do you see them telling you or everyone else what goes through their minds when they fap? No because we have some common decency.


We're all furries. It's obvious to know what we all fap to. lol.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Apr 10, 2012)

_*Sees_ _all of the 'fap' responses*

_There is something deeply wrong with all y'all. O_O


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 10, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> We're all furries. It's obvious to know what we all fap to. lol.



Well not all of us fap to Anthropomorphic art. I am just saying it was unecessary for him to ask that but then again he is a troll. :/


----------



## NerdyMunk (Apr 11, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> _*Sees_ _all of the 'fap' responses*
> 
> _There is something deeply wrong with all y'all. O_O


At least I've been to a year of group therapy. (not related to the fapping)


----------



## Corto (Apr 11, 2012)

Spatel said:


> now you're just milking it for all it's worth


These puns are making me tear up.


----------



## Tango (Apr 11, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> who knows, you might end up in a different place for the night! What an adventure!




And what is wrong with the world looking like this for a few hours?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 11, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> And what is wrong with the world looking like this for a few hours?


It might as well look like this
Though I take great fascination towards trippy art and scenes, I don't think I have it in me to try drugs. Seems pointless and is risky. (I heard shrooms aren't addictive though, but the temptations to try harder drugs grow easier)


----------



## DefectiveSpoons (Apr 11, 2012)

The internet and video games, I read as well.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Apr 11, 2012)

Kill unholy amounts of time by modelmaking. Unfortunately after recently moving house they mostly got destroyed in the process, mostly.


----------



## Spatel (Apr 11, 2012)

Corto said:


> These puns are making me tear up.



I know. We're really taking the piss aren't we?



			
				jcfinx said:
			
		

> Give me some details to go on, here, I've had the chubs all night. >:


I'm gonna guess he masturbates to dragons, because his name is dragonfurry. Dragons are the way to go. I approve of that. How about you jcfynx? We really need a stickied thread in the Den for this, don't we?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 11, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> _*Sees_ _all of the 'fap' responses*
> 
> _There is something deeply wrong with all y'all. O_O



I'd consider there being something wrong with someone when they _don't_ fap.

Unless they don't have much of a sex drive or even an interest in the concept.


----------



## Lisko (Apr 12, 2012)

I draw, listen to music, sometimes go outside for a walk, or if it's a clear night I try to spot satellites on the sky. Browse Reddit if I'm at work and it's quiet.


----------



## veeno (Apr 12, 2012)

Anime.

ANIME FOR EVER!!


----------



## Magick (Apr 12, 2012)

Disappear into my own little universe for hours on end, music, write...


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 12, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> Disappear into my own little universe for hours on end, music, write...



I can relate. Sometimes I just waste my entire day doing nothing but lying down, letting my mind drift off, listen to my music and encapsulate whatever beautiful images I have in mind on a piece of paper.

It's absolute bliss, isn't it?


----------



## Magick (Apr 12, 2012)

Yup, but almost everything I write gets scrapped when it's finished. So aside from that it's truly wonderful.


----------



## Tykoe (Apr 12, 2012)

I super glue hings to my computer tower... or hot glue stuff to other stuff and then to my wall/ceiling/desk.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 13, 2012)

Shyfox21 said:


> Yup, but almost everything I write gets scrapped when it's finished. So aside from that it's truly wonderful.



That's gotta be a pain. Writing something brilliant one second, and scrapping it the very next second. I'd go insane if that were me, ShyFox. I envy your ability to persevere with it.


----------



## Ansitru (Apr 13, 2012)

Tykoe said:


> I super glue hings to my computer tower... or hot glue stuff to other stuff and then to my wall/ceiling/desk.


 Your walls and computer must look pretty unique then.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 13, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> *I slap boredom in the face by going out and shooting something.*  There's a lot of open space and littered bottles around here.
> 
> Other than that, I spend time online, do homework, or build something.



I miss being able to do this just by stepping out the door.  But I had to move off my uncle's ten acres way back in '94 when he got remarried and sold the place.  Otherwise, I'd still be able to pop outside and shoot something, myself.  Even better if it was a jackrabbit... they're delicious when dipped in egg and cornmeal, and fried in a pan.


----------



## Glitch (Apr 13, 2012)

I build fursuit head bases out of the foam and fabric scraps I have scattered about from previous projects.

Or I draw.  Or paint.  Or whatever artsy-fartsy people do.


----------



## TheSSF (Apr 13, 2012)

An internet connection.
Web videos, RP'ing, chatting to people, browsing art sites, reading stories etc etc etc...

Practising escapism through reading is always fun, as is napping!

Often I eat when I'm bored :3


----------



## Ziriliquis (Apr 13, 2012)

I usually write a bit to combat being bored, that or playing video games. Pretty boring right?


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 23, 2012)

Cain said:


> I derped out and read this as "How do you do combat boredom?" and was going to post stuff about US Army shenanigans while at base in Iraq & Afghanistan. :c


May I ask which bases, and when? I had my Christmas in Afghanistan, maybe I pushed you away from the fence? xP

EDIT: 
When I'm bored, I ponder how it is physically possible for an avvie to contain such gayness. Foxecality, you are my role model. :v


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Apr 24, 2012)

When I'm realy board. I turn into jet. Go bomb the Russians. Then fly into the sun. Then I die. 
Thats me, every day, all day.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 25, 2012)

I go on here for a few minutes, look at the clock and realize that several hours have passed.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Apr 25, 2012)

I write, draw, listen to music, chat with people, text, read. Most of my "creations" people never see though. They're too terrible for the world O.O


----------



## soutthpaw (Apr 25, 2012)

A wife and 2 kids,  any free time to actually be bored is a gift


----------



## QuickSticks45 (Apr 25, 2012)

I combat boredom like I combat those god damn commies that are trying to take my second amendment rights away, with my gun! HELL YEAH! AMURRRIKKAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 26, 2012)

QuickSticks45 said:


> I combat boredom like I combat those god damn commies that are trying to take my second amendment rights away, with my gun! HELL YEAH! AMURRRIKKAAAAAAAAAA!!!



I wuz gunna say wit' th' Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines.........


----------



## FoxPhantom (Apr 26, 2012)

Interest, music and drawing. Even reading or playing games. Not really bored, including with what I do around the house.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 27, 2012)

what boredom?


----------

